# What's next?



## ethompson (Sep 17, 2007)

i know this is late, but you can use an air compressor and blow it out. Worked well for mine.


----------



## Woodshop (Jul 13, 2009)

Look up 5 hour european mount tutorial--I think this is it--http://www.taxidermy.net/forum/index.php/topic,125076.0.html
I followed most of the tutorial, but i did not have a heater--just let it air dry for a day or two. When using basic white/hydrogen peroxide I wrapped the skull w/black trash bags air tight, and put in the sun light to heat it up for 3-4 hours. Rinse/dry, glue in teeth, apply clear finish-- good to go..........it was fun and looks great!


----------



## indianawoodsman (Oct 12, 2010)

I boiled by head and also used borax soap while boiling it. I had actually let my head set for awhile ( got really busy wife 3 kids etc.) and all the flesh had dried up pretty good. Took six hours of boiling and it all came out. I think the borax really helps.


----------



## themoneyshot$ (Oct 4, 2006)

simmer with dawn dish soap, dont boil just simmer


----------



## dalebow (Nov 28, 2004)

spend the money for beetles, very white, clean and stays that way


----------



## TimberlandTaxi (Aug 29, 2009)

dalebow said:


> spend the money for beetles, very white, clean and stays that way


Beetles don't get the skull white. Not sure where you got that info.


----------



## dodgearcher (Mar 27, 2007)

I get a metal coat hanger, and put a 3/8" bend in the end and insert it into the nasal cavity to pull out all the junk. If the skull is dry and hasnt been over boiled I heard you can use westleys bleach white on it, or poroxide. Hope this helps.


----------



## dmccullough59 (Aug 13, 2010)

Thank for all the tips I used a piece of wire and bent it to pull it all out and it worked good, now i am degreasing it I will post some pictures when i have it whitened with poroxide.


----------



## mathewdbl_lung (Mar 17, 2008)

First...congrats on your buck!

Second...next time you cook a head just SIMMER do not boil. If you cook the head to hot the grease will cook into the skull. Simmer the head for 1 hour (or so), scrape the meat off that is willing (a cheep scalpul and replacement blades work well) and return it to the pot. Repeat 2-3 times.

Third...take it to the car wash and pop in $1.50 and hose out all of the nose meat and brain matter. 

If you want to get serious add 1 TBS of soda ash for every gallon of water in the pot while cooking. This will turn all of the meat to jelly (easy to scrape off) and give the skull a bright white look that some people like without an extra bleaching process. ( I prefer a cream color). 

I know it is a little late now but I hope this helps in the future.


----------



## A_Elk (Jan 28, 2007)

Send it to a professional.


----------



## AfterLife (Sep 11, 2007)

sound like you doing pretty good job

i go to the car wash and blast it
just be careful it dont get away from you and break bone at nasal area off


----------



## A_Elk (Jan 28, 2007)

AfterLife said:


> sound like you doing pretty good job
> 
> i go to the car wash and blast it
> just be careful it dont get away from you and break bone at nasal area off


No worries. He already ruined the nasal part.


----------

